
Verizon 'agrees $5bn Yahoo deal' - cdoubled40
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36879831?ocid=socialflow_twitter
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528)

